# 40 day dry aged bone-in Wagyu  rib roast results



## pnolanb (Jan 1, 2021)

First time with dry aging at home using an Umai bag. Pretty happy with how it turned out. Thinking about building out an actual dry aging cooler to dive deeper into this.
I have found some DIY mods online. Does anyone here have some suggestions or images of what they have done that can help point me in the right direction to get started?

Thanks!
Pat


----------



## smoke signal (Jan 1, 2021)

pnolanb said:


> First time with dry aging at home using an Umai bag. Pretty happy with how it turned out. Thinking about building out an actual dry aging cooler to dive deeper into this.
> I have found some DIY mods online. Does anyone here have some suggestions or images of what they have done that can help point me in the right direction to get started?
> 
> Thanks!
> Pat


That looks amazing!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 1, 2021)

thats going to be some fantastic tasting beef!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow that looks good!


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow,  You have room for a hungry guest.


----------



## pnolanb (Jan 1, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Wow,  You have room for a hungry guest.


Space for 1 more... due to the size of these steaks, sq footage went quick.


----------



## pnolanb (Jan 1, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> Wow that looks good!


Thanks-Very happy with how they turned out!


----------



## pnolanb (Jan 1, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> thats going to be some fantastic tasting beef!


Money and time added up quick-I’m counting on it!


----------



## pnolanb (Jan 1, 2021)

smoke signal said:


> That looks amazing!


I’m pumped on the change the aging did to the quality of this already great beef!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 1, 2021)

Everything looks great...  How did we cook them ??


----------

